# AADGBE help



## 5656130 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright so i was look at this tab here 

Boris tab by Melvins @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

and it says buzz is in AADGBE so this either means his top A is tuned down to A, up to A, or this guy has no clue what hes talking about because i dont understand it.


----------



## musicaldeath (Apr 7, 2011)

Im not sure I understand your question, but hopefully this answers it:

Standard tuning for a 6 is EADGBe. So basically you are dropping your low E to the A below it. Thrice have used that tuning a lot as well, makes for an interesting sound. Hope that helps?


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm yeah i think its just an octave tuning i was confused if the man had just made a typo or not.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 7, 2011)

I _LOVE_ AADGBe tuning. Just the way the two A's octave sounds great to me. if I had some thicker strings on hand, or maybe a baritone guitar, I'd use it a lot more often.

And that's drop A, btw.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah it's like what Sikth did with the low G. It's like a 7 string in dropped, but without the E string. It's good fun.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 7, 2011)

Mastodon does something similar with AGCFAD sometimes (everything a step down, then drop the lowest string to A), which is also really fun to play in.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 7, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Mastodon does something similar with AGCFAD sometimes (everything a step down, then drop the lowest string to A), which is also really fun to play in.



Freakin' love Mastodon, and now I'm in love with that tuning!
I'm definitely gonna need a guitar geared for drop tuning now...


----------



## Hallic (Apr 10, 2011)

The safety fire uses this tuning as well.

these are creative way to get a low end in your songs.

(BADGbe->virtual 7th string)


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah i kinda guessed that it was a octave tunign after listening to the song more 

I actually used to play in AGCFAD its a amazing tuning


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 2, 2011)

Hallic said:


> The safety fire uses this tuning as well.
> 
> these are creative way to get a low end in your songs.
> 
> (BADGbe->virtual 7th string)



Didn't Adam Jones use that tuning for "Prison Sex"?


----------

